
Alexa researchers train speech recognizer on 1M hours of unlabeled speech - georgecarlyle76
https://developer.amazon.com/blogs/alexa/post/9e8392c6-5476-4a34-a2d8-c4e479677954/new-speech-recognition-experiments-demonstrate-how-machine-learning-can-scale
======
melling
Here’s a direct link to the paper:

[https://arxiv.org/pdf/1904.01624.pdf](https://arxiv.org/pdf/1904.01624.pdf)

There was another paper two weeks ago:

[https://arxiv.org/pdf/1901.02348.pdf](https://arxiv.org/pdf/1901.02348.pdf)

For some reason, this submission isn’t making it to the front page, even with
7 upvotes in the first 10 minutes.

